# Gilmer County



## DC-08 (Sep 12, 2004)

Found a couple of rubs today. White oak acorns are on the ground everywhere, still green but the deer are eating them. Saw 3 deer at a distance, it is going to be hard to pattern them with all the acorns.

DC


----------

